# Interesting Bottle



## denmar (Apr 8, 2011)

Out walking today in lovely sunshine, came across a suprise dump!

 Came back with a couple of interesting bottles, one was a small brown (pressed glass I think) which had Silver Churn Butter Colour on it and a picture of a tall butter churn all emossed on the glass.

 I dont think its of any great value, but does anyone know about how old this might be, we did not have to dig for this, and we plan to go back, we just wondered if there might be more stuff deeper down.

 Thanks for all help.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2011)

A pic would be nice but it sounds like a food coloring for butter.[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 8, 2011)

Well denmar, what you found sounds interesting.  If you post a picture it would help.  When I was a kid I churned one heck of a number of times, so that subject spiked my interest.  

 It sounds like you need a garden hook tool to pull some dirt in the area.  Great things can be uncovered. RED Matthews


----------



## bostaurus (Apr 9, 2011)

I saw one of those on British eBay awhile back but I don't know what it sold for...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 9, 2011)

This one? Silver Churn Butter Colour
 That would be a blown bottle for a term, not pressed glass. It's sounds cool whatever yo call it.

 Actually this one on the Aussie site gives some nice company info. HERE


----------



## denmar (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Guys, once again you have answered my question between you!  The bottle is identical to the one suggested by cowseatmaize on Aussi ebay which sold for $29.95 so well worth going to look for more I think. Date wise the ebay ad said 1890 to 1920, that was the information I wanted, needless to say we wil be going back to the 'hidden' dump and I will post more things if I find them.

 Thanks Again for all your kind help.


----------

